# Anybody have the West World clip from the Spitfire Audio competition a few years back?



## esimone00 (Oct 9, 2022)

Anybody have the West World clip from the Spitfire Audio competition a few years back?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Oct 9, 2022)

https://spitfireaudio.wetransfer.com/downloads/8752377a36dbd2ce206bbb33f000e6e120200504113333/c790d8


----------



## esimone00 (Oct 9, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> https://spitfireaudio.wetransfer.com/downloads/8752377a36dbd2ce206bbb33f000e6e120200504113333/c790d8


I cannot thank you enough!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 13, 2022)

Piggybacking on here, is there a way to find the Hans Zimmer Month competition video from last winter? I'm not sure if it included any ambient audio, or if just downloading a random persons video and ommiting the audio would be good enough.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Oct 13, 2022)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Piggybacking on here, is there a way to find the Hans Zimmer Month competition video from last winter? I'm not sure if it included any ambient audio, or if just downloading a random persons video and ommiting the audio would be good enough.


Here’s the link for the Hans Zimmer Month Competition video: https://d3a0bdvj9eysmp.cloudfront.net/video/VideoforHansHighlight_v2.0.0_BKA.mp4.zip


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 13, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Here’s the link for the Hans Zimmer Month Competition video: https://d3a0bdvj9eysmp.cloudfront.net/video/VideoforHansHighlight_v2.0.0_BKA.mp4.zip


THANKS! that's awesome, i missed this one so to have another nice video to practice with is gold. Cheers!


----------



## Davide Sonzini (Oct 18, 2022)

Does anyone have the Indie Film Music Contest 2022 unscored video?

I'll post the link to the DC Stargirl clip in exchange


----------



## esimone00 (Oct 18, 2022)

Davide Sonzini said:


> Does anyone have the Indie Film Music Contest 2022 unscored video?
> 
> I'll post the link to the DC Stargirl clip in exchange



The man on the horse clip?


----------



## Davide Sonzini (Oct 18, 2022)

esimone00 said:


> The man on the horse clip?


The secret number


----------



## esimone00 (Oct 18, 2022)

Davide Sonzini said:


> The secret number


I do have that one. When I get to my computer, I’ll upload it.


----------



## esimone00 (Oct 18, 2022)

esimone00 said:


> I do that have. When I get to my computer, I’ll upload it.





Davide Sonzini said:


> The secret number





Davide Sonzini said:


> The secret number


----------

